# I'm done



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm done.....I have been here for a while and it is time for me to log off.

My old lady ,made a b1Tchen cheese ball and I'm going to grab some and I'll be back in a few minutes.

Like many before me I have choosen to log off....some have explained why (thanks shaggy) others haven't. I for one believe I owe you all this much.

Ritz crackers and my old ladies cheese ball are the reason.

I wish you all well....

I may check in time to time...

This is an awesome community...

I can no longer post until I get some cheese and crackers...


Never mind some poor spouse is about to apologize for being cheated on.


In the end do I have to post a good bye every time I leave a thread, at the end of the day should I post a good bye post wishing all a good night...or do I wait until i can spell and type better?

I wish when folks leave this community they would tells us why, even more so when they post more then a hand full of post....like a phucking years worth...or more!!!!


Look at Bandit45 ....got banned more then any one and kept sticking around, then just left. I guess thats a good thing right?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

So... how many drinks have you had tonight?


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> So... how many drinks have you had tonight?



:lol:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

We'll keep a light on for you.


----------



## drifting on (Nov 22, 2013)

the guy

During my time that I lurked on TAM your posts were very helpful. Nothing but respect and well wishes for you from my end. Many of your posts made me laugh out loud in a time laughing was the furthest from my mind. Other times you made me think very hard to search within myself. I thank you for the help you gave me without even knowing. Best wishes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

> My old lady ,made a b1Tchen cheese ball and I'm going to crap some and I'll be back in a few minutes.



Guess it will be a while...


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I have enjoyed your posts and your perspective you phucking nut job barbarian! Live long and kick ass!!:smthumbup:


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Whose on first?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Mmmm, cheese.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

P.S. Have a merry Christmas!


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

But your spelling was getting so good too.

Hasta LA vista


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

the guy said:


> I'm done.....I have been here for a while and it is time for me to log off.
> 
> My old lady ,made a b1Tchen cheese ball and I'm going to crap some and I'll be back in a few minutes.
> 
> ...


Man, Bandit, Hardtohandle and now you. What am I going to do now ???? It's like heading to an empty bar to watch the game ..... Good luck man


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

The cheese ball was yummy and EleGirl nailed it.:rofl:

I'm going, the Chargers might be able to score before the half.

never mind.....its half time.

I'm going to stick around for another 30 minutes.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

fiber is your friend


----------



## MachoMcCoy (Oct 20, 2014)

the guy said:


> Never mind some poor spouse is about to apologize for being cheated on.



HA! Good one.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

Theguy. If you truly are leaving Tam, I wish you the best. I'll always appreciate the advice you gave me when I first came here 3 years ago; as well as your "tell it like it is" style, your propensity for spanking, and your numerous typos. You'll be missed.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Everyone needs a break once in a while. See ya when you get back.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

the guy said:


> I'm done.....I have been here for a while and it is time for me to log off.
> 
> My old lady ,made a b1Tchen cheese ball and I'm going to grab some and I'll be back in a few minutes.
> 
> ...


That must have been one helluva cheese ball.


----------

